# fleshing board dimensions



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

this year im wanting to try fleshing and stretching my furs and I'm planning on making a fleshing board in shop and I was wondering how thick and how wide I need to make it


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you. A friend of mine told me to get a 2"x6" board and round the nose and shape it with sanding. This is what I plan to do once I'm ready to flesh my pelts.


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

thx for the info. cant wait till im in shop so I can make the board


----------

